# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الأسباب التي تعين على الصبر على البلاء

## سطوع الحق

الأسباب التي تعين على  الصبر على البلاءإنَّ الابتلاء كيرُ القلوب ومِحكُّ الإيمان وآيةُ الإخلاص ودليلالتسليم وشاهدُ الإِذعان للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وهُو كالدّواء النافع يسوقه إلىالمريضِ طبيبٌ رحيمٌ به ناصحٌ له عليمٌ بمصلحتِه، فحقُّ المريض العاقِل الصبرُ علىتجرّع علقمِه، ولا يتفيَّؤُه بالسّخَط والشّكوى لئلاّ يتحوّل نفعُه ضررًا، {فَعَسَىٰ أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئاً وَيَجْعَلَ ٱللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً} [النساء:19].
فعلى المسلمِ عندَ نزولِ البلاءِ أن يكون صابرًا على الخطوب، قائمًا بأمر الله، محتسبًا أجره عند الله، وللصبر على البلاء  أسبابًا تعين عليه، وتذلِّل السبيلَ إليه، منها:
* صدقُاللجوء إلى الله –تعالى-، وكمالُ التوكّل عليه، وشدّة الضراعة وتمامُ الإنابة إليه،وصِدق التوبَة بهجرِ الخطايا والتّجافي عن الذنوب، فقد قال أمير المؤمنين علي بنأبي طالب -رضي الله عنه-: (ما نزل بلاءٌ إِلَّا بذنب، ولا رُفِع إِلَّابتوبة).
* وأيضًا عليه تحسينُ الظنِّ بالإخوَة في الدين عامّة، وبولاة الأمرِوأهلِ العلم والفضلِ خاصّة، بحملِ أقوالِهم وأعمالِهم على أحسنِ المحاملوأجملِها  ، وعليه الرّجوع إلى الراسخين في العلم باستيضاحِ ما يُشكل والسؤالِ عمايُجهَل.
* وعليه أيضًا الحذر من الإعجاب بالرأي، والبعدُ عن التعجّل في إطلاقِالأحكام، والتسرّع في تفسير المواقف بمجرّد الهوى أو بالوقوع تحت تأثير مايسمَّى بالتّحليلات على اختلافِ موضوعاتِها وتعدُّد مصادرِها، لا سيّما حين تصدُرعمّن لا يُعلَم كمالُ عقلِه ولا صحّة معتقَده ولا سلامَة مقصده ولا صِدق نصيحتِهولا صفاءُ طويّته، ثم هي -أي: هذه التحليلات- مبنيّة في الأعمّ الأغلَب علىالمصالِح والمطامِح والأهوَاء، ولذا يشيعُ فيها الكذِب والخطأ والظلم.
* ويجبُ أيضًاتركُ القيل والقال الذي كرِهه الله لعبادِه، كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله بقوله فيالحديث الصحيح المتّفق عليه بين الشّيخين عن المغيرة بن شعبة -رضي الله عنه أنّ رسولالله قال: (إنَّ الله تعالى حرَّم عليكم عقوقَ الأمّهات ووأدَ البنات ومنعًا وهات،وكرِه لكم قيل وقال وكثرةَ السؤال وإضاعةَ المال)، ويدخل فيه التحديثُ بكلِّ مايسمعُه المرء، فقد زجرَ النبي عن ذلك في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه عن أبيهريرة رضي الله عنه أنّه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه قال: (كفى بالمرء كذبًا أن يحدّثبكلِّ ما سمع)، وفي لفظٍ لأبي داودَ في سننِه بإسنادٍ صحيح: (كفى بالمرء إِثمًاأن يحدِّث بكلِّ ما سمِع).
وإنَّه إذا كان حَريًّا بالمسلم اتِّباعُ هذاالنّهج الراشدِ السديد كلَّ حين؛ فإنَّ اتباعَه له في أوقاتِ الشّدائدِ وأزمِنةالمِحن أشدُّ تأكّدًا وأقوى وجوبًا، وصدق سبحانه وتعالى إذ يقول: {أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْأَن تَدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُم مَّثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ خَلَوْاْ مِنقَبْلِكُم مَّسَّتْهُمُ ٱلْبَأْسَاء وَٱلضَّرَّاء وَزُلْزِلُواْ حَتَّىٰ يَقُولَٱلرَّسُولُ وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ مَتَىٰ نَصْرُ ٱللَّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَٱللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ} [البقرة:214].

للشيخ: أسامة الخياط -حفظه الله- 
((بتصرف))
منقول

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا
ومن الوسائل المعينة على الصبر على البلاء أيضًا: 
1- أن يعلم أن الله قد ارتضاها له واختارها وقسمها، وأن العبودية  تقتضي رضاه بما رضي له به سيده ومولاه. 
2- أن يعلم أن هذه المصيبة هي دواء نافع، ساقه إليه الطبيب العليم بمصلحته الرحيم به، فليصبر على تجرعه ولا يتقيأه بتسخطه وشكواه فيذهب نفعه باطلا.
3- أن يعلم أن في عقبى هذا الدواء من الشفاء والعافية والصحة وزوال الألم مالم تحصل بدونه، فإذا طالعت نفسه كراهة هذا الداء ومرارته فلينظر إلى عاقبته وحسن تأثيره قال تعالى: وَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَى أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ [البقرة: 216] وقال الله تعالى: فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا [النساء: 19]. 
 4- أن يعلم أن الله يربي عبده على السراء والضراء والنعمة والبلاء فيستخرج من عبوديته في جميع الأحوال، فإن العبد على الحقيقة من قام بعبودية الله على اختلاف الأحوال، وأما عبد السراء والعافية الذي يعبد الله على حرف، فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به، وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه فليس من عبيده الذين اختارهم لعبوديته، فلا ريب أن الإيمان الذي يثبت على محل الابتلاء والعافية هو الإيمان النافع وقت الحاجة، وأما إيمان العافية فلا يكاد يصحب العبد ويبلغه منازل المؤمنين، وإنما يصحبه إيمان يثبت على البلاء والعافية، فالابتلاء كِير العبد ومحك إيمانه.
5- أن يعلم أن ما أصابه مقدر من الله:
قال تعالى: مَا أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَا إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ لِكَيْلا تَأْسَوْا عَلَى مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا تَفْرَحُوا بِمَا آتَاكُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ [الحديد: 22-23]. 
6- أن يتذكر أعظم المصائب التي حلت بالأمة الإسلامية؛ وهي موت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا أصيب أحدكم بمصيبة فليذكر مصيبته بي فإنها أعظم المصائب)). 
7- أن يتجنب الجزع فهو لا ينفعه بل يزيد من مصابه:
قال ابن القيم: (إن الجزع يشمت عدوه، ويسوء صديقه، ويغضب ربه، ويسر شيطانه، ويحبط أجره، ويضعف نفسه، وإذا صبر واحتسب أنضى شيطانه ورده خاسئًا، وأرضى ربه، وسر صديقه، وساء عدوه، وحمل عن إخوانه وعزاهم هو قبل أن يعزوه، فهذا هو الثبات والكمال الأعظم، لا لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب والدعاء بالويل والثبور والسخط على المقدور).
8- أن يتسلى المصاب بمن هم أشد منه مصيبة:
قال ابن القيم: (ومن علاجه أن يطفئ نار مصيبته ببرد التأسي بأهل المصائب، وليعلم أنه في كل واد بنو سعد، ولينظر يمنة فهل يرى إلا محنة؟! ثم ليعطف يسرة فهل يرى إلا حسرة؟! وأنه لو فتش العالم لم ير فيهم إلا مبتلى إما بفوات محبوب أو حصول مكروه، وأن شرور الدنيا أحلام نوم أو كظل زائل؛ إن أضحكت قليلًا أبكت كثيرًا، وإن سرت يومًا ساءت دهرًا، وإن متعت قليلًا خيرة إلا ملأتها عبرة، ولا سرته بيوم سرور إلا خبأت له يوم شرور).
9- أن يتسلى المصاب بأنه لله، وأن مصيره إليه:
قال ابن القيم: (إذا تحقق العبد بأنه لله وأن مصيره إليه تسلى عن مصيبته، وهذه الكلمة من أبلغ علاج المصاب وأنفعه له في عاجلته وآجلته، فإنها تتضمن أصلين عظيمين إذا تحقق العبد بمعرفتهما تسلى عن مصيبته: أحدهما: أن العبد وأهله وماله ملك لله عز وجل حقيقة... الثاني: أن مصير العبد ومرجعه إلى الله مولاه الحق، ولا بد أن يخلف الدنيا وراء ظهره، ويجيء ربه فردًا كما خلقه أول مرة بلا أهل ولا مال ولا عشيرة، ولكن بالحسنات والسيئات، فإذا كانت هذه بداية العبد وما خوله ونهايته، فكيف يفرح بموجود أو يأسى على مفقود؟!).
10- أن يعلم أن ابتلاء الله له هو امتحان لصبره:
يقول ابن قيم الجوزية في ذلك: (أن الذي ابتلاه بها أحكم الحاكمين أرحم الراحمين، وأنه سبحانه لم يرسل إليه البلاء ليهلكه به ولا ليعذبه به ولا ليجتاحه، وإنما افتقده به ليمتحن صبره ورضاه عنه وإيمانه وليسمع تضرعه وابتهاله وليراه طريحًا ببابه لائذًا بجنابه مكسور القلب بين يديه رافعًا قصص الشكوى إليه).
11- أن يعلم أن مرارة الدنيا هي حلاوة الآخرة:
قال ابن القيم: (إن مرارة الدنيا هي بعينها حلاوة الآخرة، يقلبها الله سبحانه كذلك، وحلاوة الدنيا بعينها مرارة الآخرة، ولأن ينتقل من مرارة منقطعة إلى حلاوة دائمة خير له من عكس ذلك، فإن خفي عليك هذا فانظر إلى قول الصادق المصدوق: ((حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات)).
وفي هذا المقام تفاوتت عقول الخلائق، وظهرت حقائق الرجال، فأكثرهم آثر الحلاوة المنقطعة على الحلاوة الدائمة التي لا تزول، ولم يحتمل مرارة ساعة لحلاوة الأبد، ولا ذل ساعة لعز الأبد، ولا محنة ساعة لعافية الأبد، فإن الحاضر عنده شهادة، والمنتظر غيب، والإيمان ضعيف، وسلطان الشهوة حاكم، فتولد من ذلك إيثار العاجلة ورفض الآخرة).
12- أن يشهد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى خالق أفعال العباد، حركاتهم وسكناتهم وإراداتهم، فما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن، فلا يتحرك في العالم العلوي والسفلي ذرة إلا بإذنه ومشيئته، فالعباد آلة، فانظر إلى الذي سلطهم عليك، ولا تنظر إلى فعلهم بك، تسترح من الهم والغم.
13- أن يشهد ذنوبه، وأن الله إنما سلطهم عليه بذنبه، كما قال تعالىوَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ [الشورى: 30].
14- أن يشهد العبد حسن الثواب الذي وعده الله لمن عفا وصبر، كما قال تعالى: وَجَزَاء سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِّثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ [الشورى:40].
15- أن يشهد أنه إذا عفا وأحسن أورثه ذلك من سلامة القلب لإخوانه، ونقائه من الغش والغل وطلب الانتقام وإرادة الشر، وحصل له من حلاوة العفو ما يزيد لذته ومنفعته عاجلًا وآجلًا.
16- أن يعلم أنه ما انتقم أحد قط لنفسه إلا أورثه ذلك ذلًّا يجده في نفسه، فإذا عفا أعزه الله تعالى، وهذا مما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق حيث يقول: ((ما زاد الله عبدًا بعفو إلا عزًّا)).
17- أن يشهد أن الجزاء من جنس العمل، وأنه نفسه ظالم مذنب، وأن من عفا عن الناس عفا الله عنه، ومن غفر لهم غفر الله له.
18- أن يعلم أنه إذا اشتغلت نفسه بالانتقام وطلب المقابلة ضاع عليه زمانه، وتفرق عليه قلبه، وفاته من مصالحه مالا يمكن استدراكه.
19- إن أوذي على ما فعله لله، أو على ما أمر به من طاعته ونهى عنه من معصيته، وجب عليه الصبر، ولم يكن له الانتقام، فإنه قد أوذي في الله فأجره على الله.
20- أن يشهد معية الله معه إذا صبر، ومحبه الله له إذا صبر، ورضاه. ومن كان الله معه دفع عنه أنواع الأذى والمضرات مالا يدفعه عنه أحد من خلقه، قال تعالى: وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ [الأنفال: 46] ، وقال تعالى:وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ [آل عمران: 146].
21- أن يشهد أن صبره حكم منه على نفسه، وقهر لها وغلبة لها، فمتى كانت النفس مقهورة معه مغلوبة، لم تطمع في استرقاقه وأسره وإلقائه في المهالك، ومتى كان مطيعًا لها سامعًا منها مقهورًا معها، لم تزل به حتى تهلكه، أو تتداركه رحمة من ربه.
22- أن يعلم أنه إن صبر فالله ناصره ولابد، فالله وكيل من صبر، وأحال ظالمه على الله، ومن انتصر لنفسه وكله الله إلى نفسه، فكان هو الناصر لها.
23- أن صبره على من آذاه واحتماله له يوجب رجوع خصمه عن ظلمه، وندامته واعتذاره، ولوم الناس له، فيعود بعد إيذائه له مستحييًا منه نادمًا على ما فعله، بل يصير مواليًا له.
http://dorar.net/enc/akhlaq/811     .

----------

